# Is a 2009-10 honda civic hybrid a good car



## Ddarlington36 (May 9, 2019)

I'm currently trying to pick a car specifically for ride-sharing but not really sure what CAR'S qualify and which do not. I'm in the kansas city area, in Missouri. Not sure but there's a few cars that i do like, But do they qualify?

09-10 Honda civic hybrid
09-10 Toyota Corolla
09-10 Toyota Camry
09 Toyota Matrix

I will keep it short trying to get a car that will be reliable and easy to maintain and not cost a fortune to repair.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

A Toyota Corolla is the way to go. Take my words, I beat the crap out of a Toyota Corola myself, and it was performing like a champ, and then I sold it in great condition. It has awesome resale value. A Toyota Corolla is like a tank. It never dies a natural death, it only gets totalled :biggrin:


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

09-10 Honda civic Hybrid
15yr/150k extended warranty on Fuel Tank Leak
IMA battery -call Honda Dealer and have them type in the VIN to verify extended warranty coverage DATES on IMA battery

http://owners.honda.com/Documentum/Warranty/Partslist/APL44260.pdfhttps://www.greencarreports.com/new...ties-on-2006-11-civic-hybrids-due-to-gas-leak


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Are there vehicle age requirements in your area for the airport?


----------



## Ddarlington36 (May 9, 2019)

911 Guy said:


> Are there vehicle age requirements in your area for the airport?


That's a good question and i I'll admit i haven't a clue, maybe someone more knowledgeable can shed some light on the specifics as to the requirements of cars allowed for airport pick-ups.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Found this. https://www.uber.com/drive/kansas-c...i688wf-agfMEQ=&_csid=F8zGOyOh5lEd-60Jaj36_w#_

Looks like you should be good.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> A Toyota Corolla is the way to go. Take my words, I beat the crap out of a Toyota Corola myself, and it was performing like a champ, and then I sold it in great condition. It has awesome resale value. A Toyota Corolla is like a tank. It never dies a natural death, it only gets totalled :biggrin:


That's true that's why many are used as taxi in NYC.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Ddarlington36 said:


> I'm currently trying to pick a car specifically for ride-sharing but not really sure what CAR'S qualify and which do not. I'm in the kansas city area, in Missouri. Not sure but there's a few cars that i do like, But do they qualify?
> 
> 09-10 Honda civic hybrid
> 09-10 Toyota Corolla
> ...


Honda hybrid? stay away,jmo


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

The Civics of those years may have cracked engine block problems. Toyotas are the way to go for this. With that being said, some of those Toyotas may have issues with burning oil so I would look into that first before buying one. I would buy the one with the highest mileage and grind it out until that car is disposable. If you buy the car cheap enough, what you’ll make will pay for that car a few times over.


----------

